# Ninety degrees???!



## littlegreen (Mar 11, 2012)

So, yesterday was very hot.
I have a heater set to low in one tank, and no heater in the other, just a light.
Last night when I came upstairs, I looked at the thermometers...and the tank with the light was NINETY-TWO DEGREES!!! I couldn't believe it! I turned off the light, of course, and this morning the weather cooled off and the temperature was down around 78...but wow! What a scare! I'm just glad that the betta was alright!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, don't panic too much  I've heard of tanks making it to 100 degrees... Some of mine have made it to 90-95 degrees. What I do is keep the heaters in of course because of the night/chilly mornings... But try to keep blinds on windows closed, and an air flow through the room such as with a fan, and the window open. Someone mentioned those cheap dollar store fans you could attach somehow to your tanks to cool it off... but there are actual aquarium fans too.


----------



## littlegreen (Mar 11, 2012)

Yeah! XD I'm glad that nothing happened. Everything is fine now that the weather is a little better...I was just so shocked! Especially after a winter of struggling to keep the temperature UP! It was weird to have to get it down.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah, mine hit that yesterday after the sun appeared and heated my bedroom up like a furnace. Stupid changeable weather.


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hot here in Wales at the moment. Hit 80 yesterday. 60 is warm for us usually.. Got the windows open for the fishes and keeping an eye on the thermometers.


----------

